
Sublime Text as an Arduino IDE - evo_9
http://hackaday.com/2014/04/20/sublime-text-as-an-arduino-ide/
======
lucasmullens
I'll welcome any alternative to Arduino IDE with open arms. I'm not sure why
Arduino decided to reinvent a text editor instead of focusing on a plugin for
a better text editor.

~~~
beardicus
> I'm not sure why Arduino decided to reinvent a text editor

They didn't, they repurposed the editor developed for Processing (
[https://processing.org/](https://processing.org/) ).

> instead of focusing on a plugin for a better text editor.

Which cross platform editor should they have focused on in 2005?

~~~
lucasmullens
Had no idea it was that old, that completely makes sense for 2005.

